# rivarossi brushes help!



## radar (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a Rivarossi emd e8a with a brush problem. I have purchased new brushes, and have no idea how to replace them. My motor is p-125-031. I am new at the hobby, and very computer illiterate. Thanks in advance, radar.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How do you know it is a brush problem?

The Emd E 8 is on this page Your motor number is not found.

Page one and two explain how to remove the shell. Page 4 shows the motor. Just move the spring and the brush should fall out. I would not take apart the motor.

If that doesn't work you may need to replace the motor. That is a vertical style and I don't know if they are available.


----------



## radar (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks tman for the reply. I forgot to mention that the brush went to the mysterious floor,small part eater. I just can't figure out how to attach the new brush. The motor is apart now, and I just bought a new one on ebay. Radar


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They have a wire spring, check out my 0-8-0 Rivarossi switcher thread.

Is that the picture of your motor in the first post?


----------



## radar (Aug 10, 2010)

It sure looks like the same motor. Radar


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can change the whole motor. Part 32 is a fork, remove that and the motor should lift out . That is page 4 of the EMD E-8 page.

I don't have one, just the extra frame to the 0-8-0. It takes patience to install a spring if it pops out.


----------



## bruiser034 (Jun 11, 2011)

*AHM RS-2 engine*

T-man, i noticed in the parts catalog for the RS-2 AHM there is a part number for the motor, were can I look to order one and if not were can I get a brushless 12V motor to try to fit into the motor mount area of the upright motor on the 1972 diagram. Just trying to get this old beast to move.


----------

